# Anyone know what this is?



## Westyggx (24 Jul 2011)

Hi, recently added some RedMoor root, 5 days later im getting the below on the wood only. Does anyne know what it is and how i can remove?

cheers


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2011)

looks like fungus from the wood.
i "think" some shrimp eat it,but don't hold me to that   .


----------



## BigTom (24 Jul 2011)

Yup, lovely nutritious fungal slime 

Amanos will definitely relish it, and probably most other shrimp too.

Should stop being produced after a couple of weeks once the excess nutrients in the wood have been used up by the fungi.


----------



## howanic (24 Jul 2011)

After moving some wood to another tank, it developed this coating all over. It was a bit too much for the shrimp to handle so in the end I just had to remove the wood and wipe it all off. It is a bit of a pain, but really easy to get rid of and had never returned.


----------



## Westyggx (24 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, just picked up some massive Amano as well so lets see if these fellas will munch it off!


----------



## Westyggx (25 Jul 2011)

For info i put 6 amano in last night, woke up this morning and the fungus was all gone! awsome critters these!


----------



## Bobtastic (25 Jul 2011)

So you got 6 in the end? I'm hoping that the ones I get (from where ever) are as efficient as yours!


----------



## Westyggx (25 Jul 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> So you got 6 in the end? I'm hoping that the ones I get (from where ever) are as efficient as yours!



Yes mate picked up Six last night from a guy in hulme there massive! im hoping they will get rid of any other algae i have as well!


----------



## richard124 (2 Aug 2011)

Westy 

Have you got other shrimp aswell? Has your problem one been resolved? I was thinking of buying these shrimp but I already own crystal and cherry shrimp!


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Aug 2011)

How many Amano's would you recommend to keeps things at bay in a 180l tank?


----------



## Bobtastic (2 Aug 2011)

richard124 said:
			
		

> Westy
> 
> Have you got other shrimp aswell? Has your problem one been resolved? I was thinking of buying these shrimp but I already own crystal and cherry shrimp!


I was told that there is no problem having Amano's with those breeds of shimp. I would have thought your existing shrimp would be able to help with any algae problems tho?


----------



## Tom.Verey (18 Aug 2011)

is it just amanos that eat it?


----------



## J Butler (19 Aug 2011)

Tom.Verey said:
			
		

> is it just amanos that eat it?



Hi Tom,

This is not from personal experience, but I'm reasonably sure that Siamese algae eaters will polish this fungus off quickly. 

Not sure if you've had a look through Mark Evans' journals on here (He's kind of a big deal around these parts, he has many leather bound books and his apartment smells of rich mahogany    Probably best to leave the anchorman references there, before I embarrass myself further   )

SAE's and fungus

That said, they can get quite large (15cm apparently) so they’re obviously not suitable for every setup. Worth mentioning the very same beasties played havoc with Mark's HC in another scape:

Blue Sky Iwagumi

Horses for courses and all that jazz.
all the best,
Joe


----------

